# Sorry Guys



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

To all the guys I ment to meet up with at the mud nationals When I got there my phone messed up so I had no way to get a hold of anybody I had a great time the brute made it home with a little battle scar my buddy busted his front diff on the second day on his 02 grizzly I hope everybody had fun :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i meet muddinfool and zackbf and hump for a split second passin intraffic jam on highline.. i busted front diff an hour into riding friday.....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> well i meet muddinfool and zackbf and hump for a split second passin intraffic jam on highline.. i busted front diff an hour into riding friday.....


well i guess its a good thing i ddnt go then...it seems that i would have been imping right beside you dude.....of all, you know how my luck is!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ha limping i know such word i gave it heck in 2 wheel drive son....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> ha limping i know such word i gave it heck in 2 wheel drive son....lol


all that Belt work I did and then you blew up the diff!!!!!!!! :aargh4:


:bigok: :bigok: :bigok: haha... Can't wait to see some pics in the media section!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

There was alot of broke bikes down there we had two we only sat on the highline one time we found a good back way to the sandpit


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

walker said:


> well i meet muddinfool and zackbf and hump for a split second passin intraffic jam on highline.. i busted front diff an hour into riding friday.....


Hump huh? lmfao


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hahahah sorry my head still ain't right..


----------

